# Express your memorable experiences in School life!!!



## Bookworm (Mar 9, 2009)

School days are days which we cannot forget in our life. They are the periods in our life which we cannot get anymore even if we want. Therefore I have started this thread to let you express your memorable experiences in school days. Let me tell you one.. 

An experience which I can never forget is that in a bastekball match between the two sections of our class, I have given 6 goals for which our class won. I was really filled with pride as my friends patted me. I will never forget this me. If you have such experiences in your school life you can share them here.


----------



## confused (Mar 9, 2009)

my school had ordered box of assorted sweets and cakes, for each student during some day (prolly teachers day), from Merwans (a famous cake shop in andheri w, mumbai). But in my IXth class, soon a massive cake fight emerged, with 75 people baying for each other's blood..... the poor teacher, a heart patient, quietly exited the class.....


----------

